# something new ?



## Erich (Sep 1, 2011)

some unseen pics and new decals of 4 LW A/C. note Röte 3 from 2./JG 301 at the bottom with the bomblet cluster under the fuselage. more on that crate later

Frontpage | Vintage Eagle Publishing


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2011)

THX for posting .


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool! Still nothing on Puttfarken eh?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool, cheers Erich! 

I'm especially interested in that Dora 13...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2011)

been keeping an eye on that for some time Erich....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting stuff.


----------

